# Where Licking Meets Ohio...



## Kisto (Dec 29, 2006)

Are you aloud to fish right there with an Ohio license since you're mainly fishing the Ohio River? I am thinkin about heading down there tomorrow but don't wanna buy a KY license. Also where is a good close place to get bait around there? I lilve downtown and dunno any baitshops nearby... Thanks!


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

i'm sure someone will chime in on this, but as far as i know both states honor each others liscense on the ohio. I think as long as your not fishing a trip your alright. good luck, that place seems crowed evrytime i go past. Also keep in mind that the channel cuts almost straight out acording to my ffinder.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

The Ky rules specificaly state that the point from each tributary in a straight line will determine if you are fishing in a trib or not, Bottom line is if you are fishing out in the Ohio, your ok, but if you cast inside the point of the mouth, youll need a KY license. Make sense??

Salmonid


----------



## Kisto (Dec 29, 2006)

Makes sense to me... Any bait shops around this area to go to?


----------



## bjmess (Jun 14, 2007)

Bait shop in Newport on Brighton St. head north on brighton off of 10th street. Bait shop on right. not sure what they have other than crawlers, minnows, wax worms.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> The Ky rules specificaly state that the point from each tributary in a straight line will determine if you are fishing in a trib or not, Bottom line is if you are fishing out in the Ohio, your ok, but if you cast inside the point of the mouth, youll need a KY license. Make sense??
> 
> Salmonid


You would think that both states would offer a stamp permitting you to fish the Ohio River and its tributaries, instead of just the mainstream Ohio River. Other than fishing the O and its tribs, I don't fish anything else in Ohio. I'm sure that the same applies to many Buckeyes. 

By the end of some years, I will have fishing licences from Ohio, Kentucky, Indiana, Michigan, Ontario, Quebec, and the Walpole Indian Reservation (Lake St. Clair). A simple Ohio River stamp, like a trout stamp, would be a nice enhancement.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

BMustang said:


> You would think that both states would offer a stamp permitting you to fish the Ohio River and its tributaries, instead of just the mainstream Ohio River. Other than fishing the O and its tribs, I don't fish anything else in Ohio. I'm sure that the same applies to many Buckeyes.
> 
> By the end of some years, I will have fishing licences from Ohio, Kentucky, Indiana, Michigan, Ontario, Quebec, and the Walpole Indian Reservation (Lake St. Clair). A simple Ohio River stamp, like a trout stamp, would be a nice enhancement.


Thats not a bad idea. I would like to see them do something like that. I buy a OH, KY, and IN license every year just for my fishing on the Ohio river. I added a TN license this year as well and I will be in FL soon so I will have one for FL as well. 

The Ohio river stamp would be really nice. That would take a joint operation though between all the states on the Ohio. I think it would be do-able though.


----------



## catfishingforfun (Jul 22, 2008)

kisto, Next year if you are going to fish mostly the river downtown and not any lakes or anything then what i would do is spend the 50 bucks and by non resident ky. That away you can fish the ohio side if you want and fish as much of the licking river in new port as you want. There are two parks on the licking river that have plenty of bank fishing for you. pm me if you need any info on the licking river.

Steve


----------



## Cattin' Around (Apr 27, 2010)

Kisto said:


> Makes sense to me... Any bait shops around this area to go to?


You're better off investing in a 3-3.5' diameter cast net, a 5 gallon bucket, and a bubble box aerator. Cheaper in the long run, and you'll catch bigger fish.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Cattin' Around said:


> You're better off investing in a 3-3.5' diameter cast net, a 5 gallon bucket, and a bubble box aerator. Cheaper in the long run, and you'll catch bigger fish.


I would agree with catching your own bait...but dont waste your time with a 3 ft net. Get at least a 5 ft net. I usually throw a 6 ft but sometimes throw my 8 ft net


----------

